# Dual-GPU support in the future



## Cake_buster (Jul 18, 2014)

I want to suggest adding dual GPU support in OBS MultiPlatform's development future. I own a 2014 Mac Pro with two AMD FirePro D500s. The ability to use my second GPU for OBS / encoding (and my main GPU for gaming) would be amazing!_

Just as a side note for the curious: Dual GPUs on the Mac Pro are not a Crossfire configuration. Usage of the second GPU has to be added in by software developers. _


----------



## Jim (Jul 19, 2014)

Yep, we'll eventually add the option to be able to select a specific adapter (at least I'm pretty sure, haven't looked too much in to how it's selected, haven't got to that part of code yet).


----------



## Cake_buster (Jul 19, 2014)

Jim said:


> Yep, we'll eventually add the option to be able to select a specific adapter (at least I'm pretty sure, haven't looked too much in to how it's selected, haven't got to that part of code yet).



That's really great to hear! I'm currently having a lot of success with 4.2, awesome program. Stoked to see it's development.


----------



## dodgepong (Jul 19, 2014)

I just feel the need to clarify: you won't be able to use your extra GPU to do encoding...maybe rendering, but not encoding. Encoding is done on the CPU, and I don't know of any Mac drivers that enable any hardware encoders that might be on Mac hardware.


----------



## Cake_buster (Jul 19, 2014)

dodgepong said:


> I just feel the need to clarify: you won't be able to use your extra GPU to do encoding...maybe rendering, but not encoding. Encoding is done on the CPU, and I don't know of any Mac drivers that enable any hardware encoders that might be on Mac hardware.



Oh okay, that means sense. OBS does only takes about 20% of my CPU (3.7Ghz Xeon E5), but I notice a drop in my fps in game--what I assume is because of extra GPU usage by OBS. My GPU is a AMD FirePro D500 (and I have another one too). 

I'm assuming (and hopefully I'm right to assume this) offsetting OBS rendering to the second GPU would boost my game performance, which is what I'm interested in.


----------

